# Anschlussverwertung Dreikammersystem als Miniteich?



## Kathrinvdm (24. Jan. 2022)

Liebe Forumskolleginnen und -kollegen,

das Wetter ist lausig, die Gartenarbeit ruht  noch – höchste Zeit, sich neuen Unfug auszudenken! 

Meine Gedanken drehen sich gerade um das ausgediente Dreikammersystem in meinem Garten, der ehemaligen Kläranlage unseres Hauses. Nach Anschluss an die niegelnagelneue Kläranlage unseres Ortes vor zwei Jahren wurden die alten Klärkammern in den Gärten abgeklemmt, entleert und gereinigt. Lediglich drei Betondeckel direkt an der Terrasse verraten nun noch, dass da mal was war. Unter den Deckeln befinden sich drei Betonzisternen (oder wie nennt man die Dinger?), ein großer Behälter (ca. 2 Kubikmeter) und zwei kleine (je 1 Kubikmeter). Die Dinger sind untereinander durch Rohre verbunden. Die Empfehlung des örtlichen Tiefbauers: Deckel entfernen, Böden aufbrechen und die Hohlräume dann mit Erde verfüllen. Kann man machen, aber ich bin ja immer sehr für Wiederverwertung. Ich frage mich daher gerade, ob man das Ganze nicht auch in ein bis drei Miniteiche verwandeln könnte? Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass man die Becken mit Teichfolie ausschlägt (wie man die Folie am Rand befestigt, wäre noch zu lösen) und dann drei Pflanzteiche anlegt. Fische sollen natürlich keine rein und Ausstiegshilfen für Biene, Igel und Konsorten müssen unbedingt eingeplant werden, logo.

Meine Fragen:
- Ist das von der Sache her machbar oder sind die Betonbehälter aufgrund der ehemaligen Nutzung zu Klärzwecken kontaminiert und gar nicht verwendbar?
- Bräuchte man für diese Teichgrößen Pumpen oder Filter? ich würde das eigentlich gerne ganz ohne Technik lösen – falls irgend möglich.

Schnapsidee oder machbar? Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir Eure geschätzte Meinung verraten würdet.

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Kathrin, 
Die Idee ist doch gar nicht so abwegig. Aber wie sieht es bei dir mit Regenwassersamlung aus?
Die Leitung zum Haus an die Regenrohre zu klemmen ist nicht schwer dann das ganze mit einer Pumpe versehen und schon hat man um Sommer ein paar € gespart und gleich was für die Umwelt getan. 
Wenn du da schon genug hast kann man daraus natürlich auch Teiche bauen. Dann würde ich aber einen Stein noch oben drauf mauern. So einen Folien Sack kann man sich fertigen lassen auf Maß und eine kleine Pumpe würde ich für die Sauerstoff Versorgung der tieferen Schichten mit einbauen. Den die Oberfläche ist um Vergleich zur Tiefe, sehr gering. Pflanztaschen und / oder ein Tonrohr für die Mitte auf dem eine winzige Teichrose steht sollte das kleinste Übel sein.
Wenn die Folie gefüllt ist steht sie alleine und du brauchst nur noch den oberen Folienring mit dem Rand der Grube verkleben. ZB Baukleber (wie Silikon). Als Ausstiegshilfe reichen die Pflanztaschen. Da ja die Teiche normalerweise komplett gefüllt sind.
Achso als Pumpe reicht auch eine Sauertoffpumpe aus dem Aquarium Laden und ein Verteiler mit Schläuchen und drei Lüftersteine. Verbrauch an Strom ca. 2 Watt. Kosten ca. 15€ das sollte ja noch Machbar sein


----------



## Anja W. (26. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Kathrin, 
super Idee! Allerdings sehe ich, zumindest nach meiner Kenntnis, auch das Problem im Verhältnis von Tiefe zu Größe. Die Grube mit der ich mich mal beschäftigen dürfte, war 2m tief. Insofern würde ich sie ein wenig aufschuetten und dann Folie reinlegen. Vielleicht bekommst du auch irgendwo einen Monsterkuebel oder eine Monstertonne, die du aufschneiden kannst. 
Und dann wird daraus ein Moor, ein Sumpf und ein Teich 
Liebe Grüße 
Anja


----------



## Lion (26. Jan. 2022)

hallo Kathrin,
Du schreibst „  ehemaligen Kläranlage unseres Hauses.“

benötigt so eine Kläranlage eine Folie ?
ist so eine Kläranlage nicht dicht ?

Du schreibst „ kontaminiert“
wenn nur das hineingeleitet wurde wofür sie bestimmt ist, kann sie nicht kontaminiert sein
sondern Restablagerungen wären für Pflanzen ein super Dünger. (nicht für Fische)

VG. Léon


----------



## Anja W. (26. Jan. 2022)

Ob Kathrin nur diese Restablagerungen meint? In der Klärgrube an einem Haus von 1913, die schon sehr lange außer Betrieb war, waren die Steine grünlich verkrustet und die älteren Herrschaften meinten, das wäre von den ganzen scharfen Reinigungsmitteln, die da über Jahrezehnte reingekippt worden sind. Da hat ja früher niemand drüber nachgedacht...


----------



## Turbo (26. Jan. 2022)

Salü Kathrin

Habe aus meinem "Gülletrog" vier Kammern, eine Regenwassersammlung gemacht. (Geschätzt 8m3 Wasser)
Die vier Kammern unten durch durchbrechen der Betontrennwände verbunden
Die eine Dachseite läuft in die Regenwassersammlung. Der Überlauf des Teichs auch.
Wenn der Schacht voll ist läuft das Wasser in die Meteorleitung.
Unter dem Strich eine Retensionsanlage was gut für die Hochwasserentlastung ist.
Eine Oase Teichpumpe ca 3000Liter in den Schacht versenkt. Damit fülle ich jeweils den Teich nach. Schieber der Schaltuhr auf ein.
Ist noch spassig, die Füsse in den Teich zu hängen, das plätschern des einlaufenden Wassers zu lauschen und zuzusehen wie es den Teich auffüllt.   
Wenn es länger heiss ist, wird täglich via Schaltuhr der Teich nachgefüllt.
Zusätzlich eine Druckerhöhungsanlage für das Gartenwassern. (Würde ich nicht mehr machen)
 
Der Schacht ist unter dem Holzrost.
In den ersten Jahren wird es etwas Nährstoffe aus den Wänden auswaschen. Wenn es lange nicht geregnet hat. Für den Garten super.
Dann fülle ich den Teich mit Quellwasser nach.
Der "Gülletrog" ist von 1960. Noch dicht genug. So das er nicht abgedichtet werden musste.

Aber zu deinen Vorschlag.
Wenn schon Miniteich, dann abreissen und etwas tolles machen.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für Eure vielen Antworten!

Patrick, wir haben bereits einen 225 Quadratmeter großen Teich im Garten – da wären Abriss und noch einen Teich zu bauen absolut nicht das, was wir dringend brauchen.  Die Betonwannen abzureißen hieße ja eben nicht, die alten Materialien und Gegebenheit umzuwidmen und neu zu nutzen, sondern wir würden damit einen Haufen altes, noch brauchbares Material zu Sondermüll verarbeiten, um dann wiederum neue, mit viel CO2-Einsatz produzierte Materialien in den Garten einzubringen. Uns liegen Nachhaltigkeit und das Recycling alter Materialien sehr am Herzen.

Die alten Klärbehälter befinden sich an einer reizvollen Stelle unseres Gartens, an der ich mir ein bis drei kreisrunde Wasserbecken sehr schön vorstellen kann. Und wenn wir dafür nicht mal Folie bräuchten, wäre das natürlich umso besser. Anjas Einwand bezüglich möglicher Rückstände scharfer Sanitärreiniger ist allerdings nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Man müsste ausprobieren, ob da überhaupt Pflanzen wohnen möchten. Ich kann mir als ersten Schritt gut vorstellen, die Deckel abzunehmen und die Becken testweise mit Wasser zu füllen und einige Pflanzen einzusetzen (im späteren Frühjahr irgendwann). Ich glaube, die Becken sind sogar schon teilweise mit Wasser gefüllt, welches im Laufe der vergangenen beiden Jahre durch die Deckel eingedrungen ist.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das dritte Becken, welches früher die flüssigen Bestandteile des Abwassers abgeschieden und in die Kanalisation abgeleitet hat, noch eine aktive Verbindung zur Regenwasserkanalisation hat. Dieses Rohr müssten wir kappen und verschließen. Das müssen wir rausfinden. *notiert*

Rein gestalterisch muss ich auch noch mal in mich gehen, ob ich dann wirklich drei Miniteiche haben möchte oder ob wir nur das große Becken umwandeln. Reizvoll finde ich die Idee aber auf jeden Fall! Das große Becken schneidet die eine Ecke unserer Terrasse an, da könnte man auch toll ein kleines Wasserspiel reinsetzen. Als aktive Kläranlage war diese Positionierung übrigens nicht sehr schön – direkt an der Küchenterrasse. Das führte in der Vergangenheit doch mitunter zu peinlichen Geruchsbelästigungen … Aber als Teich – perfekte Lage!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Jan. 2022

Ach so, noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Regenwasser: Bei uns leiten alle Regenrinnen in den großen Teich, wo das Wasser auch definitiv gebraucht wird. Zusätzliche Regentonnen erwägen wir eigentlich nur an Stellen, wo die Regenrinnen bei starkem Regen ein bisschen überfordert sind. Das betrifft aber nur Bereiche, die auf der, dem Teich abgewandten, Hausvorderseite liegen. Meine Gießkannen für den Garten befülle ich in der Regel direkt aus dem Teich, beziehungsweise aus unserem Brunnen.


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Kathrin! 
Haette da andere Gedanken zu, wegen Licht Einfluss und der Tiefe. 
Das macht das Pflanzen Wachstum bestimmt nicht einfach. 

Was mir dazu einfällt ist Gulli Deckel drauf lassen und Kaskaden foermig aufmauern. 
Vielleicht von Süd nach Nord aufsteigend oder die Mitte am hoesten. 
Dann nur mit 3 schönen Seerosen gestalten. 
Manchmal ist weniger mehr. 
Wie aber oben beschrieben kann man den unteren Teil als Zisterne nutzen.


----------



## Turbo (26. Jan. 2022)

Aus einer Betonröhre kann man etwas schönes machen.
 
 
Würde die Betonrohre dennoch entsorgen.   
Beton ist ein Wertstoff, der aufbereitet und wiederverwendet wird.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Jan. 2022)

Patrik, die Bilder sind sehr schön! Stammen die aus Deinem Garten?
Was den Beton der Kläranlage angeht: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob derart verwendeter Beton sich noch zur Aufbereitung eignet?

Die Entfernung steht aber wie gesagt bei uns nicht zur Debatte – entweder die Behälter bleiben im Boden und werden mit Erde verfüllt oder wir nutzen sie als Regenwasserzisterne oder Miniteich. Die runden Betondeckel werde ich an anderer Stelle des Gartens als Fundament für andere Dinge nutzen, zum Beispiel für Mosaikkreise. 

Es kann übrigens sein, dass ich mich beim Volumen der Behälter getäuscht habe. Da immer 4 Kubikmeter Schlamm durch den Entsorger abgerechnet wurden, könnte es auch sein, dass der große Behälter 4 Kubikmeter umfasst und die beiden kleineren, in denen ja lediglich die Flüssigkeit abgeschieden wurde, je 2. Ich habe gerade mal die Durchmesser der Deckel gemessen. Der große hat ca. 165 cm, die beiden kleinen je 120 cm.


----------



## Turbo (27. Jan. 2022)

Salü Kathrin
Die Fotos sind geklaut. Aber das würde sich bei mir im Garten auch gut machen.  Das mit den Natursteinen gefällt mir gut. (Bis auf die sichtbare Folie)
Habe etwas gesucht, was aus deinem Röhren entstehen könnte.
Die 1.65er Röhre 30-40cm unter Terrain mit dem Winkelschleifer abschneiden.
EPDM Folie rein, grösser ziehen und mit Natursteinen den Rand ausgestalten. Fertig. 
Aus den Röhren kann etwas tolles entstehen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Jan. 2022)

Danke für Deine Ideen! Ich werde – sobald es draußen ein bisschen gemütlicher wird (bei uns an der Küste stürmt es zur Zeit ganz ordentlich), genauere Erkundungen im Garten anstellen und meinen Mann in meine Überlegungen einweihen. Mal sehen, ob Miniteich(e) eine Option für ihn sind. Oder ob er lieber _noch einen_ Grillplatz (auf den Betondeckel) bauen will.


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2022)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Ideen! Ich werde – sobald es draußen ein bisschen gemütlicher wird (bei uns an der Küste stürmt es zur Zeit ganz ordentlich), genauere Erkundungen im Garten anstellen und meinen Mann in meine Überlegungen einweihen. Mal sehen, ob Miniteich(e) eine Option für ihn sind. Oder ob er lieber _noch einen_ Grillplatz (auf den Betondeckel) bauen will.


Noch einen oder überhaupt einen?
Obwohl einer ist eh viel zu wenig und immer zu klein.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Jan. 2022)

Du willst doch nicht sagen, dass Du die Betonfundament-Arie beim Bau unserer Grillkota vergessen hast? 
Dazu haben wir noch zwei oder drei Grills unterschiedlicher Größe und Art – sogar einen, den man an die Reling unseres kleinen alten Segelbötchens klemmen kann. Mit dem Glück, einen südafrikanischen Ehemann an meiner Seite zu haben, gehen rund 52 Grill-Freitage im Jahr einher. Lucky me!


----------



## Turbo (27. Jan. 2022)

Einen lauschigen Grill an der Terrase kann man doch immer brauchen.


----------



## DbSam (27. Jan. 2022)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Oder ob er lieber _noch einen_ Grillplatz (auf den Betondeckel) bauen will.


Prima Idee   
Dann kann er die Grube gleich als Aschekasten nutzen ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Jan. 2022)

Lach, das wäre in der Tat mal ein ordentlicher Aschekasten! Im Moment steht eine Feuerschale auf dem großen Deckel. Aber ganz ehrlich – seit wir die Fläche rund um den Teich so schön mit Kieseln belegt haben und im Sommer vor der Grillkota noch ein Holzdeck entstehen soll, das bis über den Teich ragt, sitzen wir viel lieber da unten und machen Feuer. Die Küchenterrasse ist dann tagsüber mehr so Durchgang. Manchmal sitzen wir aber auch dort, weil die Ecke windgeschützt liegt – und auch nicht von der Straße her einsehbar ist. Und wenn dann da auch noch ein bisschen Wasserplätschern in einem runden Wasserbecken zu hören wäre ... hach! Das fände ich schon schön.


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2022)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Und wenn dann da auch noch ein bisschen Wasserplätschern in einem runden Wasserbecken zu hören wäre ... hach! Das fände ich schon schön.


Das glaube ich Dir gern ... 

Aber ich vermute, dass dies nicht so ohne weiteres umsetzbar ist ...
Zumal Du auch noch keine Fotos von der alten KKA und deren Zustand gepostet hast und der Wunsch besteht, komplett ohne Folieneinsatz auszukommen. (Falls ich alles richtig verfolgt habe ...)

Um die "Plätscherei" dauerhaft schön und relativ wartungsarm erstellen zu können, wird der Aufwand dafür vermutlich dem Bau Eurer Grillkota in nichts nachstehen. 

Am hilfreichsten für uns wäre, wenn Du ein paar aktuelle Zustandsbildchen einstellen könntest/ bzw. würdest ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Jan. 2022)

Im Moment gibt es drei von Gras umwachsene fast ebenerdige Betondeckel zu sehen. Die sauschweren Dinger kann ich nicht einfach mal so lupfen, um zu sehen, wie es drinnen aussieht, das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mit tatkräftiger Hilfe meines Mannes, beziehungsweise auch mit dem richtigen Werkzeug machen.

  

Bei der Frage nach dem Folieneinsatz bin ich noch ganz offen, wenn eine gebraucht wird, wird sie gebraucht. 



> Um die "Plätscherei" dauerhaft schön und relativ wartungsarm erstellen zu können, wird der Aufwand dafür vermutlich dem Bau Eurer Grillkota in nichts nachstehen.


Das Wasserspiel ist nicht mein Hauptkriterium, wäre schön, muss aber auch nicht. Ein schönes kreisrundes Wasserbecken mit Seerose wäre auch ganz prächtig. 

Mein Grundgedanke ist: Da sind drei große Betonbehälter an zentraler Stelle im Garten, die Betondeckel sehen blöd aus – was mache ich? Lasse ich das Ganze unter einer Schicht Erde verschwinden oder nutze ich die Behälter anderweitig?

*Meine vage Idee, die sich gerade herauskristallisiert*
Ich könnte mir, Stand jetzt und mit Euren Rückmeldungen im Sinn, ganz gut vorstellen, die beiden kleinen Behälter unter Erde verschwinden zu lassen und nur den großen für ein Wasserbecken zu nutzen. Es erscheint mir sinnvoll, den Behälter so zu verfüllen (mit Kies oder Sand), dass eine moderate Tiefe von vielleicht 80 cm zum oberen Beckenrand entsteht. Dann eine passgenaue Teichfolie rein und den Teich anlegen. Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn das Becken keine Pumpe bräuchte sondern sich allein über die Pflanzen klärt. Und bei der Größe wäre eine Reinigung und Neubefüllung des Beckens ab und zu ja nicht so ein großer Akt, oder wie schätzt Ihr das ein?


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Kathrin,

danke für die Bilder, jetzt kann man nachdenken ... 

Dazu meine erste ganz kurze Gedankenskizze, wenn Wasserspiel erwünscht:

Die letzte Grube (die unter dem Vogelhaus) verschwinden lassen.
Die große Grube umbauen, ähnlich wie von Dir beschrieben.
Die mittlere Grube wird zum Wasserreservoir und zur Aufnahme der Technik umgebaut.
Deckel abnehmen, umbauen, dann einen neuen gießen und darin einen kleineren Wartungsdeckel integrieren. Nur der kleine Wartungsdeckel ist dann sichtbar.
Darin wird die benötigte Pumpe versenkt.
Beide Gruben sind nicht direkt verbunden. Der Überlauf und der Schlauch von der Pumpe werden durch das existierende Verbindungsrohr zwischen beiden Gruben geführt und in der großen Grube als Foliendurchführung realisiert.
etc. pp.

Vorstellbar wäre auch, dass die große Grube sehr flach aufgefüllt und dann mit zu Eurem Garten passenden Dekosteinen und/oder anderen Dekorationsmaterialien gefüllt wird.
Und es wird alles so ausgeführt, dass der Wasserstand nicht sichtbar ist und die Dekosteine immer herausschauen ... - Die Seerose entfällt dann natürlich, aber es gibt ja noch so viele andere Wasserpflanzen ... - Der weitere Vorteil wäre, dass dadurch vermutlich auch keine Probleme mit den unterschiedlichen Höhen der beiden Gruben entstehen, bzw. daraus resultierende Probleme minimiert werden.
Denkbar wäre dazu ein kleines laminares Wasserspiel, oder eine kleine Fontänen, o.ä. ...
Der Vorteil wäre, dass es plätschert, Ihr auf keinen Fall grünes Wasser bekommt und der Pflegeaufwand überschaubar ist. Eventuell muss man die oberste Dekoschicht jährlich im Frühjahr einmal abnehmen und kärchern ...
Ebenso beim Wasserreservoir einmal jährlich die unten abgesetzte Schicht mit einer Schlammpumpe entfernen. Die oben angesprochene Wasserspielpumpe sollte auf halber Höhe hängen/stehen.

Ach ja, Seerosen und Wasserspiel:
Seerosen mögen es nicht gern, wenn sie andauernd nass gespritzt werden.
Die Wasserfläche ist für beide zu klein. Da geht nur "ent oder weder". 
Resultierend daraus eine neue Idee:
Die beiden Gruben oben verbinden, so dass ein ovales Wasserbecken entsteht. Dann sind mehr Möglichkeiten offen. Folieneinsatz unbedingt erforderlich, Folien müssen passgenau verschweißt/verklebt werden.
Und dann könnte man ...


Irgendwie so in der Richtung ist alles möglich ...

Oder auch ganz anders, das sind ja nur eine erste Ideen/Überlegungen ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (28. Jan. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Folien müssen passgenau verschweißt/verklebt werden.


Die bekommst auch fertig verschweisst direkt ab Werk.
EPDM ist da super geeignet dazu.
Mein "Gülletrog" wurde bei Ausserbetriebsetzung mit Split gefüllt.
Split ist einfach mit dem Kanalspühlwagen abzusaugen, solltest den Schacht wieder benötigen.


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Die bekommst auch fertig verschweisst direkt ab Werk.


Ob EPDM oder PVC ist doch dabei erstmal völlig egal, darum geht es doch überhaupt (noch) nicht ... 


Es ist aber noch viel schlimmer, denn ich glaube Du 'missverstehst'  mich bezüglich der entstehenden Teichform völlig falsch.
Dieser angesprochene 'ovale Teich' geht jeweils in den Gruben nach unten, der hat also zwei unterschiedlich große "Säcke unten dran".
Weiterhin kommt noch dazu, dass man dort auf der Terrasse und bei der geringen Größe nur senkrechte Uferwände* konstruieren kann.
Dies alles richtig zu vermessen und dann in Auftrag zu geben - da lasse ich mir doch besser einen Folienfritze kommen. Das ist weniger aufwändig und funktioniert auf jeden Fall. (- und dann wäre man mit PVC im leichten Vorteil ...  )

Aber damit sind wir schon bei irgendwelchen den Details angelangt.
So weit ist das Projekt noch gar nicht gediehen ... 


*: Flache Ufer brauchen mehr Platz und sind - genau betrachtet - eigentlich optisch immer dreckig - deswegen senkrechte Uferkante. Außerdem ist ein solches in diesem Fall auch leichter zu konstruieren und die Dekowünsche sind einfacher umsetzbar.


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich – seit wir die Fläche rund um den Teich so schön mit Kieseln belegt haben


Und genau diese Kiesel könnten sich hier wiederholen, das schafft Verbindung.
Das Ganze dann gepaart mit Wasserpflanzen und zwei, drei laminaren Wasserspielen ...

Man muss ja den Garten als Einheit sehen ...
Wie auch immer, aber irgendwie so in der Richtung sollte ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept entstehen.




VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (28. Jan. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ob EPDM oder PVC ist doch dabei erstmal völlig egal, darum geht es doch überhaupt (noch) nicht ...


Tja... jeder hat doch seine Vorstellung vom möglichen Teich.
Solange nicht klar ist, ob es überhaupt einen Miniteich oder einen Grill gibt kommt es wirklich nicht darauf an.
Bei der Realisation kann es einen wesentlichen Unterschied machen.
EPDM als Elastomere lässt sich dauerhaft 1/3 der entsprechenden Folienlänge dehnen. PVC reisst bei der kleinsten Überdehnung.
Aber wir werden sehen, wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Jan. 2022)

Jungs und Anja, Ihr seid toll! Ich danke Euch von Herzen. Ich habe dank Euch ein viel klareres Bild von dem, was machbar ist. Ich würde jetzt hier erstmal eine Pause einlegen und versuchen, meinen Mann und das Wetter positiv im Hinblick auf mein Projekt zu stimmen. Und sollte ich wider Erwarten gegen den Grill verlieren, dann bin ich mir fast sicher, dass Ihr auch dafür Verständnis haben werdet! Aber warten wir mal ab … Ich werde an dieser Stelle berichten, sobald es einen neuen Stand gibt. Versprochen!

Tausend Dank, ganz liebe Grüße, gute Nacht und schönes Wochenende!

Kathrin


----------



## DbSam (29. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> PVC reisst bei der kleinsten Überdehnung.


Das ist schon wieder so ein elendes Teichfritzenmärchen ... - Hast Du überhaupt einmal ein Stückchen "richtige" PVC-Teichfolie in der Hand gehabt? Und mit "richtiger" PVC-Folie meine ich jetzt nicht die teuer verkaufte, gefühlt rußgestreckte Elendqualität von der Baumarktrolle.
Weiterhin würde dies ja auch bedeuten, dass alle festen Swimmingpools "immer sofort bei Benutzung und Sonneneinstrahlung" zerfallen.
Für Deine Dehnübungen kann ich Dir gern ein Stückchen Folie schicken ... 

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass man bei einer solchen Tonnenform die Folie formgerecht einbauen muss, mit "Kunstfalterei" erreicht man da nichts.
Aufgrund dessen bietet hier der Einsatz von PVC-Folie mehr Vorteile.

Aber das ist schon wieder eine Diskussion, welche hier noch gar nicht hingehört, wie oben schon angeführt.
Ich habe auf solche blöden Grundsatzdiskussionen gar keine Lust, aber mir gehen halt nur solche dusslig falschen PVC Märchen ganz gehörig auf den Keks.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich eine Dehnung bei jedwedem Material, auch bei EPDM, weitestgehend vermeiden würde.
Und übrigens:
Bei einer "*Über*dehnung" haucht jedes Material auf seine ihm eigene Art sein Leben aus.


Zurück zum Thread:  


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> und versuchen, meinen Mann und das Wetter positiv im Hinblick auf mein Projekt zu stimmen.



Also wenn Du bei dem Wetter etwas erreichen könntest, das wäre wirklich super und Du würdest damit viele Leute glücklich machen.
Sogar mich. 


Und dann bin ich auf Deine Überredungskünste gegen den Grillfavoriten gespannt.
Aber eigentlich ist doch das Ergebnis schon klar vordefiniert. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (29. Jan. 2022)

Da ist wohl einer stinkig. Auf den Knopf Ignorieren drücken hilft ungemein.



DbSam schrieb:


> Ich habe auf solche blöden Grundsatzdiskussionen gar keine Lust, aber mir gehen halt nur solche dusslig falschen PVC Märchen ganz gehörig auf den Keks.


Da kannst du noch lange stinkig tun.
Aber Thermoplaste oder Duroplaste wozu PVC gehört bleiben nun mal Thermoplaste oder Duroplaste und Elastomere bleiben Elastomere. Auch wenn die Eigenschaften der Spezialkunstststoffe massiv verbessert wurden.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen schönen Tag.
Finde die Funktion ignorieren goldig.


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2022)

Habe ich irgend etwas verpasst???
Oder ist schon wieder der Winterkoller unterwegs.
Das liegt bestimmt daran das die Vollfrostidas nicht mehr ihre Arbeit richtig machen. 
Aber egal, jetzt ist hier wieder gruppenkuscheln angesagt und die Friedenspfeife beim kühlen blonden genossen. 
Zum Thema Folie. Also ich bin ja für Naturkautschuk im PVC- Mantel


----------



## DbSam (29. Jan. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt daran das die Vollfrostidas nicht mehr ihre Arbeit richtig machen.


So wird es sein. 


VG Carsten


PS @Turbo :
Die Eigenschaften dieser Materialien sind mir sehr wohl bekannt.
Die haben aber nichts mit der falschen und pauschalisierten Aussage, dass PVC-Folien sofort reißen würden, zu tun.

Und genau wegen diesen Eigenschaften würde ich hier den Einsatz von PVC-Folie bei dieser eventuell entstehenden Teichform  mit vielen rechtwinkligen Rundungen präferieren, da die PVC-Folie faltenfrei eingeschweißt werden kann.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Jan. 2022)

Liebe Forumskollegen, 
ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, Euch nach der richtigen Folie für mein Projekt zu fragen … 

Und im Ernst will ich hier – bei all der Hilfe, die ich von Euch bekommen habe – auf gar keinen Fall ein Stimmungsunwetter auslösen! Ich wollte doch eigentlich für gutes Wetter sorgen. Deswegen begebe ich mich jetzt für ein kleines Gutwettertänzchen in den Garten und werde mich beim Wetterverantwortlichen dafür einsetzen, dass ein kräftiger Sturm heute Abend die Wolken wegpustet und wir morgen Sonnenschein bekommen. Wie klingt das? 

Ganz liebe Wochenendgrüße und  
Kathrin


----------



## Turbo (29. Jan. 2022)

Liebe Kathrin

Eigentlich bin ich tiefentspannt.
Bei uns scheint seit Tagen die Sonne. Herrlich Wetter und von der Couch aus Sicht in die Berge.
Nach einem Skiunfall letzt Wochenende bin ich voll bis oben mit Drogen. Fehlt nicht mehr viel und ich hebe ab.

Sehe daher das ganze nicht so eng.
Glaube eher, das wir uns einmal mehr falsch verstanden haben.
@DbSam
Habe absolut nichts gegen PVC Folie im Teich.
Je nach Verwendiungszweck ist es das richtige oder auch nicht.
Für deine Vorstellung mit zwei massgenauen Tonnenteichen klar vorstellbar.
Das PVC auch seine Nachteile hat und EPDM seine Vorteile, dürfte unbestritten sein.
Fakt ist. PVC Folien benötigen einen Unterbau der nicht nachgiebt. Sonst ade mit dem dichten Teich. (Ich rede da nicht von einigen Millimetern)
EPDM kann man in den gewachsenen Boden legen. Da liegen zehn Zentimeter Senkung schnell mal drin.
Würde den Teich bei Kathrin so bauen.
Meinen Teich habe ich so gebaut. Ein PVC Teich währe schon lange undicht.
In diesem Sinne. Lasse dich nicht stressen.
Beschäftige mich öfters mit diesem Material als mir lieb ist. (Flachdach)

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## DbSam (29. Jan. 2022)

@Turbo 


Turbo schrieb:


> Beschäftige mich öfters mit diesem Material als mir lieb ist. (Flachdach)


Genau dann solltest Du aber auch wissen, dass diese von Dir geäußerte Plattheit in dieser simplifizierten Form einfach nur komplett falsch ist. Deswegen mein Einwurf, damit sich so etwas nicht einfach unwiderlegt weiterverbreitet.



Turbo schrieb:


> Je nach Verwendiungszweck ist es das richtige oder auch nicht.


Also alles wie immer, nichts anderes habe ich je geschrieben ...



VG Carsten


----------



## Lion (29. Jan. 2022)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Oder ob er liebe _noch einen_ Grillplatz (auf den Betondeckel) bauen will.



ich wäre für den Grillplatz mit Beton-Fall-Deckel


----------



## Turbo (29. Jan. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Genau dann solltest Du aber auch wissen, dass diese von Dir geäußerte Plattheit in dieser simplifizierten Form einfach nur komplett falsch ist. Deswegen mein Einwurf, damit sich so etwas nicht einfach unwiderlegt weiterverbreitet.


Selten solch einen Quatsch gelesen. Stehe zu meinem geschriebenen. Kannst alleine weiterstreiten. Nehme mich damit aus dieser Diskussion raus.


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2022)

Lion schrieb:


> ich wäre für den Grillplatz mit Beton-Fall-Deckel


Wie wäre es mit einem Bodenkühlschrank für den Grillplatz


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Jan. 2022)

Oder ein Weinkeller ohne Grill? 

Man könnte aber auch ein Gästezimmer für (sehr) ungeliebte Gäste daraus machen …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Jan. 2022)

Na, da bin ich ja mit meinem Wettertanz ein bisschen übers Ziel hinausgeschossen … 

Hier oben an der Küste rumort es immer noch! Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut durch den Sturm gekommen?

Und ein Nachtrag zu meinem vorhergehenden Post: Das mit dem Gästezimmer scheitert natürlich daran, dass solche unliebsamen Gäste bei mir gar nicht erst durch die Gartenpforte kommen, geschweige denn, zu Übernachtungen ermutigt werden … Und für die Lieblingsgäste gibt es eine gemütliche Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im Haus.


----------



## Turbo (30. Jan. 2022)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gästezimmer scheitert natürlich daran, dass solche unliebsamen Gäste bei mir gar nicht erst durch die Gartenpforte kommen, geschweige denn, zu Übernachtungen ermutigt werden …


Kann ich mir vorstellen.
 
Dein Sicherheitssystem bei Tor?
 
Das könntest doch aus den nicht benötigten Schächten machen.
Gut gegen Steuereintreiber. Zeugen Jehovas und vieles anderes.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Jan. 2022)

Lach! Mein Sicherheitssystem am Gartentor sind die Wühlmäuse. Die unterhöhlen den Ziegelweg über Nacht und produzieren garstige Fußangeln. Ich komme mit dem Reparieren kaum nach. Zum Glück habe ich noch keinen meiner wunderbaren Briefträger zur Strecke gebracht … 

Aber wenn dieses Jahr im Sommer der Weg professionell befestigt wird, dann muss ich mir in der Tat ein neues System zur Abschreckung überlegen.


----------

